# Versatile 276 3pt Hitch problems



## DougSpark (Oct 31, 2014)

My 1988 BiDirectional Versatile 276 3pt hitch has no control when I try to lower it, both in auto and manual. As soon as I touch the button, it drops like a rock!!! It travels up as it should, and the voltages seem ok throughout the wiring schematic. I intend to take apart the solenoid operated portion of the hydraulic valve, and see if it is all ok. Any info or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks -Doug


----------



## Cory Allen (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi Doug,

Did you ever find the solution to this? I have a 1986 276 and it's doing the same thing. It drops crazy fast but raises slowly, no mater where I set the drop rate or if it's Auto or Manual.

Thanks
Cory


----------

